# Welding



## Big Mac (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking for someone in the Niceville/Ft. Walton area that could make/weld sides on a 4 x 8 trailer. Looking at maybe 4 ft tall sides and a ramp. If you know someone, please PM.

Thanks,

Mac


----------



## Tiggerpec (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a lady in the office here on Hurlburt Fld who's husband has a trailer buisness in FWB. I have never had anything done by him but I have heard that he does very good work. His buisness is called Emerald Coast Trailers and his phone number is 796-0500 and his business is located at 156 Blake Ave, FWB. Hope this helps

Paul


----------

